# Supplementary Retirement Benefit (SRB) 2011 Rates Qeustion



## wildman0101 (11 Dec 2010)

Dumb Ass Question 
Doe's this also include someone
on a supplementary Retirement
Benefit (SRB) Part 3 of the Cana-
dian Force's Super annuation Act
(CFSA) 3-B Med release. This has 
nothing to do with Vet Affair's.
Repeat: this has nothing to do 
with Vet Affair's... 
Advice/Info  would be appreciated.
Anything response detrimental or 
hostile to me or this website will be 
directed at me pvt pm,email or other-
wise. This is just a question.
Oh ,,, advice would also be appreciated.
And please don't suggest going to the
RCL(Royal Canadian Legion).
Now that I shot my yap off I await your 
advice,,, comments, suggestion,, smart 
ass otherwise. 
Scoty B


----------



## Pusser (11 Dec 2010)

Your post is completely incomprehensible.


----------



## wildman0101 (11 Dec 2010)

Stupid Simple Sir.
Confidendial Memo
National Defence headquarter's
Career Medical Review Board
9 Jan 1986 
Career Disposition
The board agreed to release 
Cpl Brandt (me) under item 3-b
under QR and 0 3-b Disabled
on medical ground's to perform 
his dutie's in present trade or 
employment. And is not other-
wise employable.
Terminal release to commence 
10 July 86.
Upon release my award from 
Veteran's Affair's was a total 
lump sum 400. dollar's. 
1991 Pension check come's in 
the mail a lil flyer with it stating 
i will be allowed a disability pension
if i was Med RELEASED 3-a or 3-b.
Being released 3-b i applied and was 
awarded a supplementary Disability
under (SRB)Part 3 of the Superann-
uation act. (CFSA). So What don't 
you understand. Scope attachment.
COPY FRak sake man.
Scoty B


----------



## wildman0101 (12 Dec 2010)

Sorry further to my last Pussar.
Contact 1-800-267-0325
Donna Lance-Legace
Canadian Force's Pension Manager
Scoty B OUT
Re: All of my above


----------



## wildman0101 (15 Dec 2010)

George,
I'am hazarding a guess that you are responding to my
Dec 11 post. I was 3-b med released 86. Disabled un-
fit yada,yada. ?? My disability awarded as stated from 
Vet affairs was an award not a pension, so that award 
should do me till i CPP kicked in. 29 yrs from release date.
Or 5 yrs from now. If I was given a pension back then till 
my CPP kicked in i would have been recieving .0725ths
of a penny for those 29 yrs. If it wasnt for the Supplemen-
tary benefit's i mentioned (frak) i would of been living on the
street or worse. Anyway ole pard not ragging on ya 
just clarifying. Been keeping track and as far as I'am con-
cerned our guy's and gal's are getting frakked with this 
new charter which is the reason why I support 
http://www.facebook.com/Mike.Blais.RCR
Besr Regard's,
Scoty B
P.S. You know about the 8-ch/old blackhatter's group's
on face book right?
Bold and Swift Brother


----------

